
Windows update knocks out internet connections - AndrewDucker
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38301548
======
EKSolutions
So Microsoft recommend rebooting your machine and then if that doesn't work,
go to their website for further instructions?

It's "Keyboard not found, press any key to continue" all over again!

